# Windows startet immer erst beim 2. Versuch



## davehimself (10. August 2009)

hallo !

seit ein paar tagen nun hat mein rechner die angewohnheit erst beim 2. versuch richtig zu starten. er funktioniert dann auch einwandfrei. 24 stunden lang ohne fehlermeldungen oder abstürtze egal bei welcher anwendung.

nur wenn er ca. 30??? minuten aus war bleibt er beim ersten start immer beim windows loading screen und läd und läd und läd, dann fangen alle lüfter an schneller zu drehen und es tut sich nichts mehr. er bleibt auch nicht hängen oder gibt irgendeine fehlermeldung. dann einmal den reset button gedrückt und alles funktioniert ohne probleme.

mein sys :

p6t deluxe
core i7 @ 3,8GHZ
4870 im crossfire3 (4870x2 + 4870)
6gb takems 1333 @ 1080mhz 5-5-5-18
ocz 700W gamextream netzteil
windwos 7 RC

treiber alle die neusten sowie alle updates.

folgendes wurde bereits probiert :

1. alle OC einstellung mhz, timings etc. zurückgesetzt.
(läuft aber alles so 24h prime, linx, memtest stable. temperaturen sind auch alle gut bei 6 gehäuselüftern)

2. andere treiber getestet.(catalyst)

3. stromspaarfunktionen im bios und windows ein/aus geschalltet.

verdacht war erst das netzteil würde nicht ausreichen, aber im test machte das ocz gamextream 700w sogar lasten bis 850w gut mit. so viel braucht nichtmal ein crossfire3 system und sollte es zu wenig sein müsste ich spätestens bei vollastbetrieb abstürtze oder fehler bekommen. es läuft aber wie gesagt nach einem reset alles absolut stabil und fehlerlos.

hat noch jemand eine idee ? das problem ist ja auch, ich kann es meist nur einmal am tag testen, denn es tritt nur auf wenn der pc lange zeit aus war.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

Sehr merkwürdig...
hast du irgendwas wichtiges geändert oder installiert seit das auftritt?
Virenprüfung gemacht?
Wenn gar nichts hilft vllt. mal win neu installieren.


----------



## davehimself (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

ja, windows 7 RC

ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das letzte war ein autoupdate von windows 7 RC. wäre aber nun eine wage behauptung zu sagen es liegt daran. kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

vierenprüfung wurde auch schon durchgeführt.

windows 7 neuinstallation ? ^^ och nö, bitte nicht. das dauert immer so ewig. und wenn es dann nicht weg ist werde ich grün

das wäre dann wohl die letzte lösung. hoffe aber noch es gibt ein anderen weg.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

Mach vllt mal ne Systemwiederherstellung an den Zeitpunkt bevor es aufgetreten ist.
Und dann probieren obs an dem Update lag und wenn ja an welchem; würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## davehimself (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

okay, hab gerade geschaut. es sind 3 updates gemacht worden. das erste am 04.08

werde mal eine systemwiederherstellung machen. dauert aber eine weile bis ich dann sagen kann ob es geholfen hat. der pc muss ja eine weile ausgeschalltet sein damit das problem auftritt. dann muss ich noch die autoupdatefunktion ausschallten, sonst installiert es sich ja gleich wieder neu.

denke aber wenn es daran liegen würde wäre ich nicht der erste mit dem problem


----------



## davehimself (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

okay, das war es nicht. wieder das gleiche. beim windows lade screen läd er unendlich lang, einmal den reset knopf gedrückt und alles läuft....
sehr komische sache


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

Hast du nur W7 auf der Festplatte ?


----------



## davehimself (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

ja, habe den sogenannten alten vistaordner "windowsold" gelöscht und nun nur noch seven drauf.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

Glaub auch nicht dass es an einem Update liegt, hab auch die RC Build 7100 64bit hier auf ner test-platte laufen, es sind alle updates drauf und bis jetzt läuft's gut, hast du denn noch ein anderes BS zum ausweichen ?


----------



## davehimself (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

klar, ich hab noch vista, aber bin mit win7 wesentlich glücklicher. läuft deutlich schneller alles und sehr stabil.

ist ja nun kein schwerwiegender fehler der mich bei irgendetwas behindert. es nervt halt nur jedesmal einen rest machen zu müssen damit er läuft und außerdem muss das ja eine ursache haben die ich rausfinden möchte, denn ich bin so neugierig


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. August 2009)

*AW: Windows started immer erst beim 2. Versuch*

Ja irgendwas muss ja verändert worden sein, wenn es vorher lief.
Interessiert mich aber auch mal an was es liegt.
Vllt irgende Software nicht richtig zu W7 kompatibel
Aber dann würds ja beim 2.Start nich gehen.
sehr merkwürdig


----------



## davehimself (12. August 2009)

so, bin mittlerweile beim kompletten formatieren und neu machen angelangt. alles ohne erfolg. 1. start windows läd unendlich, 1 mal reset gedrückt, alles funktioniert

ich habe nun nachgelesen in anderen foren, dass es doch an dem netzteil liegen könnte, weil wohl beim ersten start, (kaltstart) am meiste strom benötigt wird. könnte das denn sein auch wenn ich beim 2. start prime und furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann oder crysis stunden lang ohne probleme spielen kann ? oder könnte es vielleicht an der batterie liegen ?

er kommt ja bis zum "windows wird gestartet" bild und bleibt auch nicht dort hängen. er läd nur bis ins unendliche.


----------



## davehimself (17. August 2009)

das problem war eine defekte graka. meine sapphire 4870 x2 hat sich verabschiedet. erst mit dem beschriebenen "kleinen" problem und nun bekomme ich bei jedem start einen BS mit "attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed". die 4870 x2 rausgenommen und nur die 4870 drin gelassen---alles geht ohne probleme. sie geht nun zurück an den händler, ist noch ein einhalb jahre garantie drauf. hoffe, dass das ganze schnell von statten geht, den mit der einzelnen 4870 macht es kein spaß zu spielen. alles ein ruckelkonzert.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Februar 2010)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich derzeitig auch.

Das lag an der Grafikkarte? Bevor ich meine ausbau und die onboard verwende.


----------

